# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Collection of Various Mapping Elements

## pasis

I though I could post some of the mapping elements I have created recently and maybe some ways to mod them. Lets start with one chartwheel and a number plate. I'll post the orginal images as well if someone wants to make their own tweaks. 
Hope these come handy.

Cheers,
PasiS

Edit: The chartwheel didn't have transparent background so I replased the item with correct one.

----------


## Meshon

Nice! That wheel is great. What is the other object (aside from blood-stained, ewww and awesome!)?

Cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Altrunchen

Oh neat, so you're doing photo-extractions? That can be really tough depending on the background around the image you're trying to get. If you think about it, it's kind of like mining out a gem from the surrounding rock I guess. Which would make touching up the borders like refining it I suppose. Huh, guess that makes you a miner  :Smile: 

Nice gems you found.

----------


## pasis

> Nice! That wheel is great. What is the other object (aside from blood-stained, ewww and awesome!)?


That is a number plate a sort of. I have used it few times as a decorative item.

Here is few more items. An old roof and a wooden box.

----------


## pasis

Here is a wooden bridge I created some time ago. The left one is "naturel" with no afterwork. The second one is with internal shadows and the third one an external shadow to go with it. The last image is a way I used it.

----------


## pasis

I figured I could post few more sets. I'll post various versions including the one with no modifications (so you can make your own).

The first set is tomstone from England. Extracted it and modified to make it look worn and old (even though it looked rather old from the beginning).
The second one is an old shield. Not much done to it (except extracting it from the surrounding) as it was so great from the beginning.

----------


## pasis

The last one for today is a plant I needed for one recent project.
The first picture is the original one. Second one is the extract and the third one has some color corrections and shadow.

----------


## Bogie

Great items Pasis, I really like the bridge & shadow.

----------


## pasis

> Great items Pasis, I really like the bridge & shadow.


Thanks Bogie "the master of mapping elements". The shadow is a quick and dirty and might not be exactly correct depending on the light direction. But it should be close enough and shouldn't require too much tweaking.

----------


## ChickPea

These are awesome!

----------


## pasis

I have been creating new floor and floortiles. This is a new area for me and quite fun. These turned out ok and with some extra shadowing they look rather good. I will upload the individual tiles when I get them finished.

----------


## Jacktannery

Very nice pasis. Looking forward to this.

----------


## J.Edward

They look good Pasis. Nice work.  :Smile:

----------

